# Poulan Pro Pole Saw Fuel Line



## BBoston69 (Jul 21, 2015)

I just replaced the priming fuel line on my Poulan Pro Pole Saw. Fuel is in the line but it is not entering the bulb. I assume there is a clog. Am I correct? My plan is to disassemble that platform and clear the clog. Is there anything I need to keep in mind in doing so? Also, are there any sealants or gaskets that I will need to reassemble? Thank you.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

When you must change a fuel line it is best to change them all as if one fails the others are also failing or about to. You do not need any sealants or adhesives, refer to the pic below for routing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know your Poulan but in general the primer bulb circuits have check valves that prevents gas from being pushed directly from the bulb back into the tank. It also creates suction to pull gas into the bulb from the tank and not from the carb. I would guess there is a leak somewhere and you are loosing suction or you are pushing it back in to the tank due to a check valve not functioning.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

nbpt100 said:


> I don't know your Poulan but in general the primer bulb circuits have check valves that prevents gas from being pushed directly from the bulb back into the tank. It also creates suction to pull gas into the bulb from the tank and not from the carb. I would guess there is a leak somewhere and you are loosing suction or you are pushing it back in to the tank due to a check valve not functioning.


Actually the primer bulb does exactly that, it pushes the fuel back into the fuel tank, and draws a suction to pull the fuel from the tank through the carburetor (so it is drawing the fuel from the carburetor). 

The purpose of this primer is to actually purge the air from the system and charge it with fuel. It's simply there to reduce the number of pulls required to start the engine with a dry carburetor. The carburetors used on most of these units incorporate a fuel pump to draw fuel from the tank to the carburetor and rely on engine pulses to operate. Older units did not have the primer and you just had to pull the starter rope enough times to charge the carburetor with fuel in order to get the engine started.

There are check valves in the system that can prevent the primer from operating, but a plugged fuel filter either in the tank or carburetor will also cause it not to operate.


----------

